# OB peacocks color? and pattern?



## mbunakid (Jul 22, 2007)

I have my best guess is about 8 OB peacocks ranging from 1" to 3", my biggest one I am fairly sure is male due to a pointed dorsal fin, and his size. When will he color up I see a little white on his dorsal fin but never more than that. right now hes in a Grow out tank so hiding space is limited, but I've never ever seen him brighten up. Do you think he and the rest of the larger OBs will show there color when I put more rocks in their 75, they are in it now, but I just haven't had the funds for rock but I do now. Also he has very few spots if any, more like bars similar to normal peacock fry, other OBs are similar or have spots or are a mix or spots and stripes is this normal


----------



## Duarte101 (Jun 9, 2004)

to be honest *** been breeding O.B peacocks for a long time and *** seen all of it lots of spots no spots etc...ill show u some pics if i can find some

















also breeding O.B peacocks is funny some times because that 1st male bred with his daughter once by mistake didnt move his kids into the tank with the red O.B in time didnt know a 2" female would breed with a 6" male lol

and anyways i keep 1/2 those fry and one of them looks like this....









also these are really bad pics camara is died so had to use my camara phone

anyways like i was saying with O.Bs anything is possible lol


----------



## mbunakid (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are actually pretty decent for using a camera phone, I'll try and post a few pics, because yours really look orangish mine look grey OB'd and then my dominant male is like the pic below, The only type of peacocks that the seller had was Red Empress and OBs, and all the Red Empress where in a 30 completely alone, so I don't think they could have been mixed, plus I have faith in the seller being that he had several tanks, is an active club member, and to my knowledge hybridization was not present. but I have yet to find any OBs looking like this... I'll keep everyone posted though, maybe its just because the tank has only four rocks, and very little hiding spots, heres the pics
Here is not my alpha male but similiar w/ spots and smaller








and here is one that looks more like an OB but not orange








and this is not my picture, hopefully this isn't illegal, it probably is but yea my alpha male looks like this except more gray, with a bit of white on the dorsal fin, and with more but thinner bars, hes similiar to the first pic but w/o spots








Thanks


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

The first pic you posted does not look like an OB at all but some other species or mix.


----------



## Duarte101 (Jun 9, 2004)

ya those pics you posted are O.Bs i forgot to mention that O.B peacocks come in all colors orange red blue pink etc....

oh ya also Red Empress isnt a Peacock its a hap


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I am having trouble viewing pics on posts today for some reason :x 
But here are some shots from back in March of my fry that were spit Nov 18th... HTH

*Entire school, some spots, some stripes*


*My â€œDominant Maleâ€*


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I just had to get rid of one of mine because he was just too agressive and always had beef with some one. It was a shame cuz he was so pretty.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

That little guy in the 10 gallon looks really nice. Also looks to have some Fryeri or something in there too.


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

I agree, he looks very elongated.


----------

